# 1982 40 hp Mercury trouble?/Question?



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

Just bought 16' Fisher Marine with 40 hp Mercury, Motor runs good and all that but I have water coming out where the top spark plug is and none out of the "pee hole". Any help would be appreciated. Hey Jim Thanks for the stickers!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 6, 2008)

There should be a tube that connect to teh "pee" hole. See if it has become dislodged or cracked

The tubing goes from the impeller (water pump) located in the lower unit near the intakes to the engine and then from the engine out the "pee" hole


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

Have checked tubing the only one that looks cracked/dry rotted is the one that the water would "pee" from but do not have water coming out of that hose anywhere, and i get water, it seems, up to the head but it comes out of the sparkplug hole, and water will collect in the bottom of motor housing?and the water is hot to the touch, dont know if there is gaskets in there or the head cracked or something, more than likley going to have to take it in to the shop and trying to lessen the bend over factor!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 6, 2008)

RONOFA said:


> Have checked tubing the only one that looks cracked/dry rotted is the one that the water would "pee" from but do not have water coming out of that hose anywhere, and i get water, it seems, up to the head but it comes out of the sparkplug hole, and water will collect in the bottom of motor housing?and the water is hot to the touch, dont know if there is gaskets in there or the head cracked or something, more than likley going to have to take it in to the shop and trying to lessen the bend over factor!




You may have a cracked gasket - really woudl have to see the motor to tell you what is what


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 6, 2008)

If you have water coming out of a plug hole... you have problems.

I wouldn't run the motor until you figure out what that problem is. If you hydrolock that cylinder you are apt to snap a connecting rod or at the least the water is going to cause ring problems and rust on that cylinder wall.

Run a piece of wire or weed eater line as far up the discharge hose as you can. Sometimes insects get in there and dirt dobbers like to plug them with mud. You could also have some sort of vegetation or weed seed stopping it up.

That hose isn't your biggest problem though, from your description of what is happening.


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

If the head was cracked would it still run? Would there be oil/gas in discharged water?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 6, 2008)

RONOFA said:


> If the head was cracked would it still run? Would there be oil/gas in discharged water?




It might still run - do a pressure test and see if it is cracked


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

How? What equip. is needed?
Thanks for all the help guys,I am a boat motor rookie!


----------



## Ouachita (Aug 6, 2008)

It will still run with a cracked water jacket gasket but definitely needs to be fixed before you do damage. It can look like it is coming from right by the spark plug. Had a 79' Mercury 20hp that did the same thing and freaked me out when I first saw it. Thought I was hosed. The gasket is easy to replace yourself.


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

Are they universal or motor specific? How do you do that?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 6, 2008)

RONOFA said:


> Are they universal or motor specific? How do you do that?




They are not universal - I suggest that you get a merc. Factory Service Manual. You wil lneed your engine's serial number to order this book. 

https://appcenter.mercurymarine.com/litreq/orderForm.jsp?type=ob

Changing your head gasket is not difficult - I suggest that if you have never done any engine work that you takes pictures AND notes as you disassemble the engine. There are no "tricks" but you need to get it back together correctly


----------



## RONOFA (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the help fellas, spoke w/ local marina, they will charge me $100 to change inner gasket, water pump, and complete check of motor, For my knowledge and know how with boat motors I think that the first time I will let them check it out. Would rather a pro look at it.
Once again thanks guys, will see yall on the boards, I hopefully can return the favor!


----------

